# Caring for the show poodles coat



## katmcg86 (Apr 23, 2019)

Did you get Kalstone book yet? There are literally chapters devoted to banding and caring for the show coat! It’s the best! 

Regarding banding, start early even if he doesn’t need it yet just to get used to them being in his hair.

Regarding brushing, you don’t need to do it every day unless your pup is going through coat change. Then just do your best! I just try to run my fingers through my pup’s hair frequently and check for mats in between baths. Starting a bath with no mats is certainly best practice.

Spending time on the table is of utmost importance just to get used to it or you’ll be spending years to teach them table time is fun.

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

What you feed your dog will show in his coat. Make sure he gets a high quality food.


----------

